# My makeup collection - not much



## -x-buttercup-x- (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't have much MAC, only pigment samples, buttt I'm going to my MAC store for the first time tommorow to spend some of my birthday money so I'm really excited =D. I'm going to get violet pigment, mauvism paint, and a couple of eyeshadows. Anyway here's what I've got, I don't have much because I clean it out quite often and chuch anything i don't use.

Face stuff and blush






Lipglosses





Brushes and eyeliner





Eyeshadows and mascara





Pigment samples





Nail polishes


----------



## blueglitter (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice collection of stuff, i have 5 of those rimmel jelly gloss's thet are really nice arnt they!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 3, 2006)

great collection


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 4, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## Dawn (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice!!  You'll need to add more pictures of whatever you got at the MAC Store!  Hope you had fun shopping!!


----------

